# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  النفط يستقر فوق 63 دولارا وأوبك تبحث الانتاج

## الحصن نيوز

انخفض سعر النفط اليوم الخميس 28-5-2009 مع تراجع الاسواق العالمية وسط مخاوف بشأن سندات حكومية لكنه عاد للارتفاع وظل متماسكا فوق مستوى 63 دولارا للبرميل في حين تبحث أوبك

تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

